# Correct oil for th-400 1967 gto px auto



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, i have found out oils for the engine and diff are different to oils used in the newer cars , so just checking can someone advise on what is the correct oil to put in the th-400 in my 67 gto ho, and if i need any additives , thanks


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

Make sure you buy brake in oil for the engine. Or a zinc additive. If you use regular oil you will flatten the lobes on your cam. For the transmission I use Dex/Merc.


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

kjk990 said:


> Make sure you buy brake in oil for the engine. Or a zinc additive. If you use regular oil you will flatten the lobes on your cam. For the transmission I use Dex/Merc.


hi, yes learnt about zddp for the engine and about the gl-4 oil for diff, now learning about the correct TH-400 oil.....thanks


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

When I searched for the best oil for my 428 I asked the oil manufacturer how much zddp is inside and bought the one with the most. I also add some zddp additvive so that I have approximately 1500 of zddp inside the oil (oil itself has 1100). It's a 15w40 I use from "Liqui Moly".


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Fiesta, sounds like you have the "correct" PX trans in your car.....congrats!! Any Dexron/Mercon trans oil will work fine. Whatever the "latest" syle is. In '67. it was Dexron, then it became Dexron II, then III, etc. etc. I think now it is Dexron/Mercon 5. And don't put a shift kit in it. Leave it alone!!


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> Fiesta, sounds like you have the "correct" PX trans in your car.....congrats!! Any Dexron/Mercon trans oil will work fine. Whatever the "latest" syle is. In '67. it was Dexron, then it became Dexron II, then III, etc. etc. I think now it is Dexron/Mercon 5. And don't put a shift kit in it. Leave it alone!!


hi ok so i found this one for the th-400 by valvoline 

Valvoline.com > Products > MaxLife > Automatic Transmission Fluid MaxLife > MaxLife® DEX/MERC ATF

it seems the one i guess, i am going to use the maxlife engine oil too so all good...and no shift kit ! thanks


----------

